# [SOLVED] Has to re-enter wireless key everytime she connects



## chemist (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello. :wave:

My niece recently received a MacBook for graduation. She has to re-enter the wireless key every time she goes to connect to the internet through the house's ATT wireless router. The key does get saved and Mac says its there, but it won't connect unless you re-enter the wireless key. Two other wireless PC's in the house have no such problem. Apple, of course, says it is an ATT problem, and ATT, of course, says it is an Apple problem. 

Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Has to re-enter wireless key everytime she connects*

It's probably a corrupt preference file. I would move this file to the trash and then restart the Macbook, then log on again, telling it to remember. The file is _com.apple.airport.preferences.plist_ found in "<MacintochHD>:Libraryreferences:System Configuration". If it works after that, then empty the trash. But remember, this is also wipe out all other saved networks that were stored on the Macbook.


----------



## chemist (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Has to re-enter wireless key everytime she connects*

Thanks, I tried it but the problem still remains. Any other thoughts? I'll try anything.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Has to re-enter wireless key everytime she connects*

The next thing I'd try is to create a new user account on the Mac and then see if you have the same issue in that account when connecting to the router.


----------



## chemist (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Has to re-enter wireless key everytime she connects*

Finally fixed it by creating a new WPA key to the router rather than using the WEF key. Worked like a charm. Thanks for your help.


----------

